# wtf is "pxc-spvr-ft"?

## Dragonlord

i wanted to run my mldonkey and it didn't work anymore complaining about an app already having seized port 4002. using netstat i received this strange this:

 *Quote:*   

> tcp        0      0 *:pxc-spvr-ft           *:*                     LISTEN      root       7776       

 

listening on tcp/udp port 4002.

wtf is pxc-spvt-ft? i never installed something with that name! i really would like to know what application can have this name and if it is dangerous or not. this is a server machine btw and therefore i'm rather picky about stuff like that i don't know popping up suddenly.

----------

## langthang

pxc-spvr-ft is a port

```
$ grep pxc-spvr-ft /etc/services

pxc-spvr-ft     4002/tcp        pxc-spvr-ft

pxc-spvr-ft     4002/udp        pxc-spvr-ft
```

----------

## Dragonlord

so far that's clear as it does translate to 4002 in netstat. my problem is what can be using this port? i'm rather anxious there could be someting wrong as all the servers i am running that i know off are not using 4002. any idea what app uses this port or how i can find out which app runs on this port?

EDIT: some more informations. truncated output of netstat -lee

```
Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       User       Inode     

tcp        0      0 *:pxc-spvr-ft           *:*                     LISTEN      root       7776       

udp        0      0 *:pxc-spvr-ft           *:*                                 root       7771       
```

any idea how i can find out who is using that port without shuting down services one by one?

----------

## Dragonlord

ok, now i am astonished. i somehow stumbled by accident over this in /etc/services:

[code]pxc-spvr-ft   4002/tcp        pxc-spvr-ft rquotad

pxc-spvr-ft   4002/udp        pxc-spvr-ft rquotad[/quote]

and in fact ps fwaux yields this:

[code]root      7286  0.0  0.1   1648   676 ?        Ss   Sep14   0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.rquotad[/code]

now i am confused. rpc.rquotad... what is this? it can not be something NFS like as i had this before. the only new thing since the last time i used mldonkey is that i setup an rsyncd for my whole network to provide portage syncing without bugging main servers all the time. does this app come from rsyncd? if yes is it important or can i kill it?

----------

## splooge

google is your friend....

rquotad is an rpc(3N) server which returns quotas for a user of a local file system which is mounted by a remote machine over the NFS. The results are used by quota(1) to display user quotas for remote file systems. 

The rquotad daemon is normally started at boottime from the rc.net script (on systems with BSD'ish scripts, e.g. Slackware), or from the nfs script in /etc/rc.d/init.d/ or /etc/init.d/ (on systems with SysV'ish scripts, e.g. RedHat, SuSE, etc).

----------

